# Zombie Apocalypse???



## knyfeknerd (May 29, 2012)

Unbelievable! Yes I just heard about this, apparently the story is a couple of days old but.........
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/05/28/cannibal-attack-naked-man-shot-dead-in-miami-as-he-chewed-victims-face-video_n_1549896.html
wow crazy! lots of theories out there already, but I'm all over ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE !!!!!!!


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 29, 2012)

The autistic fellow that works at the same hotel walked up to me today and said

"The Zombies are alive and well"

Apparently so..


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2012)

What the?


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 29, 2012)

:gun1:


----------



## echerub (May 30, 2012)

What the freakin' hell drugs are these people taking? Hyperthermia - "burning up inside" - plus "aggressive and/or bizarre behaviour". I'd say munching on another person's face is both aggressive and bizarre. Jeez, there are other ways to get thrills than to take whatever these guys are taking.


----------



## Lucretia (May 30, 2012)

Nah. It's just Miami.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 30, 2012)

:flame::zombiegrave:


----------



## tkern (May 30, 2012)

time to revive the tactical shotgun thread...


----------



## The hekler (May 30, 2012)

Folks... We're gonna need bigger knives!


----------



## kalaeb (May 30, 2012)

Darn right there are zombies. Just stop by my restaurant after everyone is on their 14th hour and you can see them first hand.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 30, 2012)

The Zombie resistance starts at ECG! If it bleeds, we can kill it !!!


----------



## tkern (May 30, 2012)

http://www.dick.de/en/tools-for-che...tchers/ancillary-items-for-butchers/cleavers/

please direct your attention mid way down to the beef and pork splitter.... and two sided cleaver


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 30, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Nah. It's just Miami.



This Makes Sense



kalaeb said:


> Darn right there are zombies. Just stop by my restaurant after everyone is on their 14th hour and you can see them first hand.



Need a new employee? Damn Unions... Haven't worked over 11 hours since I Started.


----------



## tkern (May 30, 2012)

I do. Want to commute to DC?


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 30, 2012)

Got Accom? Teach me and let me work with good food. I just don't have enough cash to relocate.


----------



## Namaxy (May 30, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> The Zombie resistance starts at ECG! If it bleeds, we can kill it !!!



OK Dutch....You can call me Blain.....I'll bring 'Ol Painless' the m134 minigun.....

:gun1:


----------



## ecchef (May 30, 2012)

Can I be Billy?


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

I'm ready :doublethumbsup:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 30, 2012)

I just picked up my Colt LE6920/AR15, just need to get my EOStech sights and surefire light and those mo-fo's won't have a chance.


----------



## Vertigo (May 30, 2012)

echerub said:


> What the freakin' hell drugs are these people taking?


Methylenedioxypyrovalerone, methylone, mephedrone, salvia divinorum, methamphetamine. 

Kids these days.


----------



## Gravy Power (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone looked at the guys face that was eaten off?

I have a link but I don't know if I want to post it. Pretty gruesome.


----------



## bikehunter (May 30, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Nah. It's just Miami.



Bwahahaha...Lucretia, you slay me. ;-)


----------



## bikehunter (May 30, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Methylenedioxypyrovalerone, methylone, mephedrone, salvia divinorum, methamphetamine.
> 
> Kids these days.



Are you sure it wasn't the nine cans of Chef Boyardee?


----------



## Lucretia (May 30, 2012)

I've had family members working at Jackson Hospital (where they took the victim) for a lot of years. They get all the really weird stuff. One story I remember my mom telling us--they had a woman in with what they thought was a brain tumor. They were having a devil of a time figuring it out--until somebody noticed the tumor changed locations between one image and the next. Turns out the lady had a mass of worms in her head.

Scarier than zombies any day.


----------



## Namaxy (May 30, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Methylenedioxypyrovalerone, methylone, mephedrone, salvia divinorum, methamphetamine.
> 
> Kids these days.



**** - after my shoulder surgery all I got was Oxycontin, Oxycodone, and Hydromorphone......I gotta get new doctors )


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 31, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the nine cans of Chef Boyardee?



No one wants to admit they ate 9 cans of ravioli...

My assumption is PCP...


----------



## hax9215 (May 31, 2012)

head cheese?


----------



## El Pescador (May 31, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> head cheese?


LOL!


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> head cheese?



Tasteless. Vulgar. 

Just about shot coffee out of my nose I laughed so hard.


----------

